# magic jack # change possible?



## dahork

does anyone know if when locating to a different part of the country our magic jack number can be chaged to local to that area?


----------



## leroys1000

Type change number in the search box.
Click the change your phone number link.
Download the PDF file for instructions on changing your phone number.
http://www.magicjack.com/1/faq/


----------



## dahork

thank you, i'll let you know if it works.


----------



## dahork

telephone # change ok for local area, but could not change address for 911


----------



## jvic

How To Change 911 Locations

We validate each of the civic locations that have been entered for your magicJack™ by using the phone display on your computer.

Any red location shown here is a US location that our 911 provider could not identify. Click on the red light to fix the information.

Any black location shown here is a non-US location. If a non-US location is selected, no services will respond if you dial 911. You don't need to change these; they are shown for your information.

*To view or select your current location or to enter a new location, plug in your magicJack™ and use the phone display on your computer to select your current physical location.*


----------

